#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Ze hielden van mekaar maar het werd ze niet gegund....

## Tarek 21

Dit verhaal is gebeurd in een dorpje in maroc .... het begint hier in belgie en verplaatst zich naar een dorpje in maroc .....

Hij leerde haar kennen toen hij 20 was ze noemde Naima en hij karim... 

Die eerste maanden spraken ze af en hadden ze leuke tijden na ongeveer drie vier maanden zijn ze een relatie begonnen.... Ze kenden mekaar echt goed en vertrouwden mekaar op alle vlakken ... Na anderhalfjaar relatie beslist Karim om naima haar hand te gaan vragen wanneer die dat gaat doen wordt naima hem geweigerd door de vader omdat ze zogezegd moet studeren haar universiteit moet afmaken karim vondt dat een geldig excuus en bleef met haar verkeren hoewel hij vaak het gevoel had dat die nooit met haar ging trouwe odmat de vader niet wou maar moehim de zomer komt er aan en naima gaat naar marokko terwijl karim niet gaat odmat die moet werken je weet wel geld sparen voor te trouwen.... De dag voor ze vertrekt zitten ze samen bij een parkje waar ze altijd afspreekten ... Karim zegt tegen naima weet je ik ga je echt hard missen we gaan al een heel lange tijdje met mekaar om en ik heb goed gespaard want wil me bewijzen tegenover je vader en inschaAllah aanvaardt die me naima zegt maak je geen zorgen alles komt goed en we gaan trouwen daar moet je zeker van zijn dit allemaal is niet voor niets geweest .... Karim zegt haar je gaat naar maroc je moet me elke dag bellen en ik jou dat moet je me beloven ze belooft het hem moehim naima kust hem en ze omhelzen mekaar effe hadden ze het gevoel alsof ze al getrouwd waren...

Voor karim was het belangrijk dat het zijn vrouw werd want het is de eerste meisje waar hij iets voor voelde en zoveel moeite voor heeft gedaan en wenderzijds was het ook zo naima haar eerste vriend moest gewoon haar Man worden....

Moehim naima vertrok naar marokko die eerste twee weken liet ze altijd iets weten en belde karim haar die derde week wat minder en dan ineens niets meer karim belde waloe en ze liet niets weten karim bleef zo een weekje of twee ondertussen in marok word ze uitgehuwelijkt aan haar neef van daar en ze moet daar blijven wonen moehim karim weet van niets hij weet zich geen raad meer .... Tot die op een dag naima's zusje tegenkomt en ze vertelt hem alles karim heeft maandenlang niets gehoord van haar en dan komt die haar zusje tegen en zegt die hem ze is in maroc uitgehuwelijkt ze woont daar... Karim zag alles draaien rond hem hij dacht van mijn liefde wordt me afgenomen zeg me dat dit een droom is .... En zo heeft die nachten niet geslape hij praatte amper tot op een dag zen moeder hem vraagde wat scheelt er a weldi je bent laatste tijd zo afwezig ... Karim begint te huilen en zegt er was maar 1 vrouw van wie ik hield eentje en die werd me afgenomen .... en legde haar alles uit zijn moeder zei hem jongen als die ene vrouw zo belangrijk is voor je waarom ga je niet naar haar vader en vraag je alles en leg je alles uit met je vader dat dit toch niet kan ... Karim volgde raad op van zijn moeder ook al wisten ze dat ze getrouwd was ...

Naima ondertussen in marokko met een vreemde man trouwen die ze totaal niet kent want eenmaal ze in marokko is aangekomen werd ze onder druk gezet om te trouwen door haar ouders het werd zo erg dat ze het huis niet uit mocht omdat ze weigerde tot ze het niet meer aankon... Ze was ondertussen zeven maanden getrouwd met hem en dit was haar leven wakker worden eten maken en thuis middagdutje waloe tv waloe broer waloe moeder waloe zus of vriendin niets had ze alleen haar eigen en in de avond kwam die haar man thuis als die sex wou kreeg die dat ze heeft altijd een traantje laten vallen wanneer ze sex had het was alsof ze verkracht werd ... zo dacht ze erover en ze had het hard te verduren daar want ze had niemand en die man dronk veel en dan kwam die dronken thuis sloeg die haar verrot maar de vader van naima wist dit niet allemaal als die belde zei die man er scheelt niets en ze mocht niets zegge anders slaat die haar weer naima leefde echt op haar eentje bij een vreemde man thuis .... Na een tijdje sprak naima meer met haar man en deed ze veel alsof zoda ze wa buiten kon en mensen kon leren kennen want ze had soms zelfmoordneigingen.....

Ondertussen ging karim met zijn vader naar naima's vader ze kwamen binnen en karims vader zei : mijn zoon werkt , bidt , drinkt niet, rookt niet, smoort niet ... en heeft u dochters hand gevraagd en werd afgewezen zou hij een reden mogen weten waarom... Naima's vader zei het volgende mijn dochter werd uitgehuwelijkt van haar eerste dag op aarde en als jou zoon wilt trouwe dan zijn er veel meisjes op deze aarde naima heeft nu een man en leeft gelukkig... na een kleine discussie verlaten ze het huis....

Naima ondertussen in maroc doet heel lief tegen haar man en doet alsof ze gelukkig en geeft hem wat hij wilt en zo kwam ze wat meer en meer buiten tot ze de buren leerde kennen en dat was een getrouwd koppeltje heel lieve mensen.... Dan verteld ze dit aan die vrouw heel haar verhaal die vrouw kon het niet geloven en vertelde haar man dit ... die man raadde haar aan om brieven te schrijven naar haar ouders en dat hij ze zou opsturen... naima schreef brieven en gaf die maar die brieven waren niet naar haar ouders maar naar rachids ze kent steeds zen adres en daar vertelde ze wat voor nachtmerrie ze had meegemaakt karim schreef terug en zei schrijf naar je ouders ze schreef terug naar karim en zei ik wil hun geen pijn en verdriet aandoen laat ze maar denken dat ik goed leef ...... 
Ondertussen op een dag kwam haar man thuis ze was niet thuis en die zag langs de raam dat ze bij de buren was moehim ze komt thuis zegt haar wa deed je bij die buren er ontstond een felle ruzie ze mocht niet meer buiten ..... karim schreef brieven maar kreeg niets terug waloe en dan vertrok die naar marokko en ging die naar die buren .... en ze zeiden hem dat ze haar al een tijdje niet gezien hadden maar hij zei waarom ze zeiden hem dat ze een keertje is geweest en da er felle ruzie ontstond me haar man die kwam te weten da ze hier kwam enz... Karim ging wat rondvragen in de buurt maar kwam niet veel te weten tot die iemand inschakelde die een politieagent is geweest daar ze gaan bij naima thuis en kloppen aan samen... de man opent de deur en zegt wat moeten jullie? ja we willen bieden op dit huis en ze zeiden een enorm hoog bedrag dat de man meteen zei kom binnen hij liet het huis zien behalve n kamertje terwijl die ex politieagent de man bezig hield ging karim naar die kamertje en zag die naima staan met tranen in de ogen ze geloofde haar ogen niet ze had blauwe plekken karim omhelzede haar en net op dat moment juist op dat moment komt haar man binnen die ziet dat en neemt een schroevendraaier en wilt naima ermee slagen maar steekt die in rachid want die kwam voor haar staan rachid begon hevig te bloeedn daarna stak die het in naima en vluchte weg de ex agent was beneden rende naar bove en zag de man weg rennen langs de raam want de politieagent roept op straat ketal moordenaar alle mensen achter hem aan .... moehim dit is het einde karim sterft ter plekke en naima is zwaar gewond in kritieke toestand in ziekenhuis haar vader komt dit allemaal te weten terwijl die dacht ze leefde gelukkig vloog naar maroc heeft haar laten overvliegen naar hier voor betere medische verzorging twee dagenlater ontwaakte ze uit coma en haar vader keek haar aan en haar eerste woorden waren ik ga je dat nooit vergeven wat je me wegnam en ze stierf ter plekke .... Haar man is vermoord geweest door de menigte die hem achtervolgde ... Haar vader heeft een trauma opgelopen en kort na haar is die overleden.......

----------


## hajar87

super

----------


## hajar87

super triest

----------


## just love me

waaaaa 
dit is egt zielig.Ik vind t egt niet normaal dat die dingen nog gebeuren.Kom op zeg iedereen kan nu lezen en vragen stellen aan de imam als ie t cultuur en geloof niet kan onderscheiden.Wat haar vader heeft gedaan is soowwww haram. Waaaaaaaaaaaa waar haalt hij t lef vandaan.Sorry hoor k raak een beetje gefrustreerd van dit soort zaken.Eeej k vind t heel tof van je dat je dit verhaal hierop hebt gezet.

----------


## orka-ogen

salam ,

ik vindt dit een super verhaal, kort en boeiend.
ik wou weten of dit echt gebeurd is...
ik heb er rillingen en kippenvel van gekregen over heel mijn lichaam...

thella

----------


## Fara_23

Is dit een waar gebeurd verhaal???  :vierkant:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Zo'n verhalen komen wel vaak voor, ik vind het zo erg, jammer  :frons:  

Spijt komt altijd later

----------

